# My new addition...



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wasn't looking to add to the pack until next year sometime, but things happen for a reason and I just couldn't pass on the opportunity. It's not everyday you get the opportunity to get a pup from a breeding Cliff put together, that's a Picasso son, AND the LSC sable male you've always wanted. I just picked him up from the airport this afternoon and he is already settling in nicely. Tackled steps with no issue (just two and very low), the vacuum - did not scare him at all, instead he had to check it out! I have great plans for this little guy...  My Caleb:wub:












So hard to get clear pics of pups!









He was actually watching TV in this shot. 









Still watching TV - I may have to limit this.









Introduced him to the pack - Achilles checking him out 









And kisses for Kaiya









Mom's toes are pretty darned cool!









Chillaxin 









Still not sure if he's going to be an actual LSC or more of a plush coat, but I love him!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

omg I LOVE him!!!!!!

what do the parents look like?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG So handsome!! :wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Cute little bear :wub:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Kaiser2012 said:


> omg I LOVE him!!!!!!
> 
> what do the parents look like?


His sire - Picasso Traho









Dam- Libra Venusina Sopka (not a real great pic as the color is off)


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

oh my word...GORGEOUS parents!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful baby


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats, you will be kept busy with this one!!! 
Caleb is cute :wub:


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I am so jealous!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Very cute pup. Congrats.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

So cute--and the parents are gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I want. :wub: I can haz?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I want. :wub: I can haz?


Of course! Fair trade for Halo!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg! He's SOOO spunky! I love it!! Lol. We're spread out on the floor with a bunch toys and he's just going at it. He barked at some of the toys and wow, I can't believe how deep his bark is already! I didn't really get to go through this stage with Achilles. He was an unusually mellow and calm GSD puppy...

Okay...he fell asleep by the time I finished typing this! Lol. Gotta love the pups!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nice breeding and ADORABLE puppy!

What big plans do you have for him? So excited to watch his progress, please keep us informed!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Very cute...Is that three for you now?


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

*Heart*melting*!!! 
The parents are gorgeous!
Someday, I'll have a puppy again. *sigh*


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Pictures like this make me rethink my ban on GSD puppies.
Congrats!!!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

@ Elisabeth - whatever we can get ourselves into! Visiting a club this weekend.

@Gharrissc - 3 GSD's? Yes. :crazy:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lakl said:


> Omg! He's SOOO spunky! I love it!! Lol. We're spread out on the floor with a bunch toys and he's just going at it. He barked at some of the toys and wow, I can't believe how deep his bark is already!


I love the spunky ones! Halo was that way too, totally confident and full of herself. Wait - she still is, lol! :rofl:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!! He's so ADORABLE!!!!! I am so in love. I can't wait to watch him grow and develop. He is going to be a stunner! :wub:
So very happy for you. You deserve this! I wish you all the best with him. Congrats!!!!  :happyboogie:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! He's adorable!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

grats on the beautiful pup!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

So very happy for you!
Congrats! What an adorable baby!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Omg so gorgeous!!! :wub: I am so jealous


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations. He is floofy and gorgeous and has that look in his eye that lets you know he will be a handful and then some, LOL. 

Glad I get to watch him from behind the safety of my computer screen because I don't want to get gatored by him


----------



## msudawgs56 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

He is just too cute! His parents are gorgeous! I can't wait to see pics of him as he grows.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent ! now you will see first hand what the difference is . Looks like a good , bright pup with lots and lots of potential. Good going Cliff !! 

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

SO beautiful! What a happy and precious boy! Congratulations!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a gorgeous little furball. Congrats. :wub:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

So last night the DH and I were trying to come up with a good registered name for him. I thought, since his sire is Picasso, maybe we should give him another famous painter's name. DH says, "No, we should name him after one of Picasso's paintings!" I loved that idea, sooo...

We're trying to decide between these two? Votes? Or suggestions?

Caleb Vieux Marc Traho
Caleb Avignon Traho (pronounced Ahvione)

DH is already falling for him as well.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, I love the second name idea!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You should make a poll thread so we can vote on names 

I like Caleb Vieux Marc Traho. But then again, I might have a bias for alcohol based names :toasting:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> You should make a poll thread so we can vote on names
> 
> I like Caleb Vieux Marc Traho. But then again, I might have a bias for alcohol based names :toasting:


Ooh, good idea!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Will all that fit on the pedigree, or is it just for fun?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It isn't very expensive to add slots for extra letters 

"	Name choices are limited to (36) thirty-six characters. Spaces between words, apostrophes and hyphens are counted. Effective February 1, 2008, AKC allows for the registered name of a dog to contain up to (50) fifty characters. An additional $10 fee will be incurred when more than (36) thirty-six characters are chosen. *Please Note:* any extra spaces entered between words will automatically be removed. 
http://www.akc.org/reg/namingofdog.cfm


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! He is soooooo CUTE! lucky you to get a cliff baby


----------

